# loach substrate



## Prodicus (Nov 3, 2008)

Is eco-complete ok for loaches?


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

I read a fair amount on loaches b4 purchasing the three Kuhli loaches I currently keep. Their lifespan was very long and their bio load was the smallest of the loaches which was why i picked them. They also stay quite small and are very fun to watch in the evening and early am. I know lots of people keep them in their planted tanks and have never read that you shouldn't keep them with eco complete. The main issue seems to be sharp edges. Here is some info I found helpulf.

Loaches, being in the main part, bottomdwellers will appreciate a soft, sandy (or small pebbles) substrate that they can dig around in to their hearts content. Silver sand (playpit sand), freshwater aquatic sand, pea gravel (up to 3mm) would be ideal - avoid beach sand, coral sand, anything with sharp edges, or anything likely to affect the water chemistry. If you really feel the need to use multicolored gravel, go ahead, but bear in mind that if someone was to come into your house and paint the walls purple with fluorescent orange stripes and lime green spots, you probably wouldn't be too happy about it. I'm not saying "Don't do it", but I prefer to see fish in a natural environment. If Nature had intended river beds to be neon blue and candy pink, then they'd be that color already!

The fish will enjoy digging and rooting around in the substrate for any tasty morsel that may have dropped there. Some species of loach (particularly horseface loaches and dojo/weather loaches) will actively cover themselves until only their eyes poke out.

http://www.loaches.com/care/the-loach-almanac


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

In my personal experince (I have kept baby clown loach for many years, now they are almost 5"), almost any substrate sold in fish stores are fine. Just don't use crush sea shells.

I have used rough substrate for a few years with loaches and there were no problems. Rough is ok, just nothing sharp.

Don't worry about substrate too much. If ou don't feel comfortable using rough substrate ... then used any of those colour ful gravel ... they will cause no problem for sure


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

eco complete should work great since it's particle size is generally very fine. I'd be more hesitant of flourite though.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

ur loachs would also enjoy the leaf litter from ur plants to hide and look for food in.


----------

